# Does anyone ACTUALLY make money for Uber? (after all expenses and fuel...)



## softbank20 (Jun 13, 2019)

Want some tips.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Well based off stock reports definitely not SoftBank ? 

Welcome to the forum


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

Poaching private clients definitely very profitable, specially LUX. That's the only good thing about Uber lyft.


----------



## RabbleRouser (Apr 30, 2019)

softbank20 said:


> Want some tips.


☠ Stay Out of Dark Alleys ☠


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

*"Does anyone ACTUALLY make money for Uber?"*

Yes, actually, look at their revenue. Almost all drivers and pax make money _for_ uber. There are a select few drivers that know how to milk the rides and pax that make the right complaints.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

softbank20 said:


> Want some tips.


Of course you want some tips. If the pax don't give you tips, you definitely won't make any money.


----------



## Ping.Me.More (Oct 27, 2018)

softbank20 said:


> Want some tips.


----------



## softbank20 (Jun 13, 2019)

njn said:


> *"Does anyone ACTUALLY make money for Uber?"*
> 
> Yes, actually, look at their revenue. Almost all drivers and pax make money _for_ uber. There are a select few drivers that know how to milk the rides and pax that make the right complaints.


Haha. I meant "from Uber" - bad grammar.


----------



## WAHN (May 6, 2019)

It's too late for due diligence now Masayoshi Son.

You made the same mistake with BTC. 

Tips are all over this forum and, as always, in the app.


----------



## tmart (Oct 30, 2016)

Yes if you have an inheritance and paid off your new car cash, and live in your parents basement rent free you can probably make money (for a while). Oh and let me not forget - be a mechanic too lol


----------



## Las Vegas Dude (Sep 3, 2018)

softbank20 said:


> Want some tips.


If you want tips become a waiter or waitress.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

You have to be willing to grind 40+ hours a week. If you don't like it I imagine you would quit and find something else. Its enough to support a single person if you can control your expenses.

if you can control your expenses.
if you can control your expenses.
if you can control your expenses.
if you can control your expenses.
if you can control your expenses.
if you can control your expenses.
if you can control your expenses.
if you can control your expenses.
if you can control your expenses.
if you can control your expenses.
if you can control your expenses.
if you can control your expenses.
if you can control your expenses.
if you can control your expenses.
if you can control your expenses.
if you can control your expenses.
if you can control your expenses.
if you can control your expenses.
if you can control your expenses.
if you can control your expenses.
if you can control your expenses.
if you can control your expenses.
if you can control your expenses.
if you can control your expenses.


----------



## jFed (Jun 15, 2016)

I had to do a P&L statement for my ride share "business" cause I was applying for a mortgage. I do this as a side gig to my regular job. In summary, on gross income of $5,300 and using the standard mileage deduction my P&L showed a 4 month profit of $269. Obviously, I have a lot more cash than that in the bank as my car is pretty new. But, if the mileage allowance is true to form, this is not a lucrative stand alone business as a driver.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

It depends really,

In Orlando.. Nope...

If your on a traditional lease your going to blow your miles from 3 year lease in about 6 months, so no.

If you have a 3 year loan your car may not survive until it's paid off.

If you have a 5 year loan your car will be ready to drop dead by the time you pay it off.

Your lease/loan agreement may not allow this use.



If you have a 10 year old car your teenage daughter is done with and you need to convert the equity of the car into quick cash... maybe. 

If your ready to get rid of a car, might as well spend 6 months driving it into the ground until it's not worth putting back together.


If you have a pretty newish car and you need some extra money, in the long term the repairs will eat away your earnings eventually.

If you have a 15 year old car and need money for crack, heroin or meth... Sure why not...


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Buy a black spot.
Build your own clientele.

That's the only way to make money.


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

The only people who make money on Uber are those who use cheap cars that are barely road worthy, in large cities with good enough demand, and even then they only barely get by. Most drivers are delusional. Only the most desperate stick around for longer than a few weeks. It's one of the greatest scams in world history.


----------



## jFed (Jun 15, 2016)

itsablackmarket said:


> The only people who make money on Uber are those who use cheap cars that are barely road worthy, in large cities with good enough demand, and even then they only barely get by. Most drivers are delusional. Only the most desperate stick around for longer than a few weeks. It's one of the greatest scams in world history.


We drivers are still in more than abundant supply to bridge the gap toward autonomous vehicles.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

jFed said:


> We drivers are still in more than abundant supply to bridge the gap toward autonomous vehicles.


There's no evidence that you can run a car, let alone an autonomous car for as low as some drivers get paid domestically.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

According to my 1099 from last year uber made $25k off of my work..


----------



## IthurstwhenIP (Jan 12, 2018)

How am I suppose to pay for my new iphone, unlimited data, cable, netflix, xbox, weed, booze, eat out every meal lifestyle I was promised on an uber salary. Us millennials are screwed by the man


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

IthurstwhenIP said:


> How am I suppose to pay for my new iphone, unlimited data, cable, netflix, xbox, weed, booze, eat out every meal lifestyle I was promised on an uber salary. Us millennials are screwed by the man


You just have to cut the cord lol.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

You can always talk to your pax and find out what they do , and maybe you can do that too... use uber to your advantage
1. Had a Nepali guy, he has two tobacco/vape stores... sells Cbd oil also ...he makes about 800$ profit a day
His investment about 40,000 to 50,000 per store... he said make sure no competition around and good areas... his profit on cbd oils about 400%... but he knows it will keep going down due to competition
2. Lady from the ghetto- sells hair extension on this famous website .. she does About 8000$ a month sale.. she gets her stuff from a poor country out of south east Asia ... she said she was broke 2 years back
3. Another person from ghetto - gets clearance stuff from places and sells it as a surprise bag on eBay ... person makes 400$ a week...
4. Look for condos, town homes, houses in bad areas... which could be future gentrification areas ... code word for white peoples moving into Mexican and black areas ?Properties go up 100-300% over 10 years in those areas ?

Personally I think I should just sell cbd oil and weed to pax's... can make a killing doing that .. everybody's taking them... including old people( cbd)?


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

Full time..... good luck

Part time, where you are just looking for some extra $$, sure.

But this is uberpeople.net ..... even if you show figures that you are making money there are those who won't believe. But...but.... depreciation!... but... but... magical hidden expenses... no way you're make money! Half of which is true. Other half just salty people. 

Tuesday my pay was crap. Last night first 2 hours was crap. Then dice went in my favor and ended night $20ish/hr. But, since I don't rely on this $$$ to pay bills, sitting w/ car off, reading a book, working on the Spanish speaking app, well French now, it's no big deal if I have a bum night. 

So, it's a mixed answer depending what you are looking for. For me, it just paid for our airfare to France in November. Au revoir


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Well if you’re going to consider expenses and fuel.......


----------



## Uber1111uber (Oct 21, 2017)

Y is everyone chattering the answer is very simple! 
NO! You dont make money with uber ?


----------



## Uberdriv18 (Apr 13, 2019)

Think of professional wrestling or what you would call lucha in Mexico. The luchadores make considerably less money approximately $100 per show wrestling in front of 5000 people. In America professional wrestlers who wrestled in front of 300 people would make $800 per show. Maybe there are drivers who make considerably more and maybe there are drivers who make considerably less working the same areas working the same hours. However you interpret this is is up to you.


----------



## MarkR (Jul 26, 2015)

njn said:


> *"Does anyone ACTUALLY make money for Uber?"*
> 
> Yes, actually, look at their revenue. Almost all drivers and pax make money _for_ uber. There are a select few drivers that know how to milk the rides and pax that make the right complaints.


any tips on this about how?



Wolfgang Faust said:


> Buy a black spot.
> Build your own clientele.
> 
> That's the only way to make money.


give out business cards to people who had DUIs and such. you'll be fine.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

softbank20 said:


> Want some tips.


Yes, please!


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

I had great profit on my Ubertaxi shift last night,

$270 in revenue
$70 for cab rental (Gas hog of a Ford Transit van)
$32 in gas (215 miles)
$5 tolls.

Oh wait....

I assume you didn't mean taxi right?

Never mind...


----------



## Michael1230nj (Jun 23, 2017)

I’m in it for the Badges.


----------

